# Vostok Breeze - Opinions?



## johnbrigade (Oct 15, 2007)

Now it's getting to that time of year where my mam will say, "what do you want for Christmas son?". At 28, i'm a bit old for scalextrics and lego, so I thought I would ask her for a relatively inexpensive watch and found these (pic nicked from the interweb):

Now, my mrs says it looks a bit like a child's toy watch - but I quite like it and at under 60 quid, i think it's alright, really.

I'd be interested in your opinion and what else you think I should go for in that price range. Doesn't have to be Russian, but I'm not really into Nato straps, don't fancy another handwound and I'm not a fan of anything massive or with a cyclops on it.

Cheers


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

johnbrigade said:


> Now it's getting to that time of year where my mam will say, "what do you want for Christmas son?". At 28, i'm a bit old for scalextrics and lego, so I thought I would ask her for a relatively inexpensive watch and found these (pic nicked from the interweb):
> 
> Now, my mrs says it looks a bit like a child's toy watch - but I quite like it and at under 60 quid, i think it's alright, really.
> 
> ...


Haven't got any Russian watches, but for what it's worth:

Like the big numbers - should be fab if the lume is OK.

The bracelet looks like a rolled link - if so I would swap it (for a Lumpy?)

Why the 'washing instructions' on the bezel in English, and something in Russian under the lume dot?









Overall a nice appearance a bit like a Citizen EcoDrive Chrono I bought last year (and never wore







)

Other suggestions, assuming 'new' - one of the retro G-Shock Atomics (Griff has two versions so must be good!), an Alpha (took a lot of typing, did that







) Casio Waveceptor analogue, Citizen Diver (various sizes), Orient Diver (off the bay).

An interesting price range, I think. Not reirement gift country, but something you'd want to keep, which is why I would probably go for a Casio Solar Waveceptor (retro) - always good for knowing the correct time and to set your others by.

Good luck

Graham


----------



## andythebrave (Sep 6, 2005)

Alpha Explorer, black dial, no cyclops on bracelet plus a Jump Hour with change left over. Nice.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

These are great value watches...

(The Russian characters are БРИЭ = BRIZ ?Breeze?)

The original Vostok straps are fair, at best, and a good replacement changes the whole feel of the watch; Roy does some excellent bracelets which I use on my Amphibias.

You won't go far wrong with this as a daily wear watch, with a bit of individuality. The Amphibias at 200m waterproof are also excellent robust watches.

Buy what _you _like, in the end it's the only way!


----------



## RuskyWatchLover (Nov 12, 2006)

It's a nice sporty looking watch. You may want to have a good browse through the other Vostoks available though before committing yourself as there are plenty of others to choose from and prices do tend to vary somewhat from site to site. Whatever you choose, you won't ever go far wrong with a Vostok.


----------

